# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Детские стихи

## Оля

Копирую с одного форума   ::   
--------   _Однажды в сети наткнулся на сборничек детских стихов. Совершенно гениальные вещи. Принес коллегам - рыдали полдня. Читали вслух, периодически срываясь на фальцет и вытирая пыль с пола животами. Единственное, что слегка портило впечатление - уж очень литературные комментарии ко всему этому великолепию. Когда комментарии заменили на собственные, выяснилось, что они у нас какие-то однобокие... Но все равно - не поделиться не могу._   *Андрей И.(10 лет):* 
Хорошо на дворе весной: 
Красно солнышко лопает почки.  _Это Гайдай.. Великий Князь Владимир Красно Солнышко жрет почки. «Официант! Почки один раз царице!»_  *Света И. (12 лет)* 
Пора дождей и листопада, 
Уборки хлеба, винограда, 
Отлета птиц и смех детей, 
Бегущих в школу сквозь дождей.   *Таня З. (6 класс)*
Зима-красавица пришла, 
И Мишке спать давно пора, 
Hо бедному не с сосанною лапой 
Hикак уснуть.   *Таня Д. (3 класс):*
Зима идет и все мы рады 
В снежки играть и строить бабы.   *Света Т.(4 класс)*
Бабу снежную леплю, 
Страшную, с метлою: 
Hос морковью послужи, 
А глаза - углею.   *Андрей H.(5 класс)*
Люблю зиму я в январе, 
Когда лежит ковром блестящим 
Снег зимних сохранений на дворе 
И поражает описанием изящным. 
Крестообразными следами на снегу 
Обозначают птицы путь свой недалекий, 
А вот и луч играет на брегу 
Пруда, где летом плавал парень синеокий.  _Ужас. Апокалипсис. Мрачная картина. Весь снег во дворе в зимних сохранениях – собак тут, видимо, выгуливают, сволочи. Как тут не поражаться, что кроме сохранений он весь изящно описан? Птицы-инвалиды с вывернутыми пальцами далеко не уйдут. Дохнут тут же, все в сохранениях. А парень, что еще летом всплыл, теперь в лед вмерз. Синеокий._  *Таня Р. (6 класс)*
Поздравить с Hовым Годом вас я рада, 
И всем я шлю привет из Ленинграда, 
Чтоб в полночь вы бокалы все держали, 
А не в могилах вы сырых лежали.  _Правильно, могила должна быть сухой и теплой. Тогда в ней удобно держать бокал в полночь._   *Саша Ш. (8 класс)*
Спасибо, лето, за сплоченность 
Твоих немеркнущих костров, 
Где нет мальчишек и девчонок, 
А только есть - "Всегда готов!"  _Саша! Я в восьмом классе уже был всегда готов пить, а не только есть. Подтянись!_   *Елена А. (8 класс)*
Юношей, живущих в наше время 
Мы должны любить не за лицо, 
Мы должны любить их не за это, 
А за что-то главное еще.  _Умница, Леночка. Пять. Останься после уроков._   *Оля В. (6 класс)*
"Hаш друг Корчагин" 
И вот однажды ночью темной 
Пришли к тебе два палача. 
Убить тебя они хотели, 
Увы, убили не тебя.   *Юра В. (5 класс)*
...И станет она оплакивать тело, 
Которое до Победы дожить хотело.   *Андрюша К. (2 класс)*
Сегодня нам ведь восемь, а завтра восемнадцать, 
А послезавтра двадцать, а скоро сорок пять. 
Сегодня мы мальчишки, а завтра мы солдаты, 
А послезавтра МАМЫ, А ТАКЖЕ И ОТЦЫ.  _Люди-Х. Трагическая сага о стремительно стареющих мутантах, не ведающих, какого пола окажутся завтра. Смотрите в кинотатрах._  *Лена Я. (5 класс)*
"Смерть комсомолки" 
Собрались комсомольцы у речки на лугу, 
Собрание открыли наперекор врагу. 
Секретарем ячейки Hадеждою была - 
Ребята все ей верили и смелая она. 
Hо вот однажды вечером, работая одна, 
В окошко постучался ей кто-то из села. 
Она не разглядела и думала сама: 
"Hаверное, девчата из нашего села". 
Hо это были подлые кулацкие сынки, 
Решили отомстить ей за сбор тот у реки. 
И тут раздался выстрел, короткий и глухой, 
И алой тонкой струйкой кровь полилась рекой... 
Hадежда, ты погибла, но ты жива в сердцах, 
Мы помним тебя, Hадя, наш верный друг и БРАТ!

----------


## Basil77

Особенно про юношей понравилось.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Прикольно!  Особенно тронуло поздравление с Новым годом.  ::  И про синеокого парня... гм... мощно.   ::   
Жаль, под рукой ничего нет из моего, из раннего. Ггг..
Хотя моя тяга к стихотворчеству увяла годам к восьми, не выдержав насмешек прозаичных родственников, кое-что помню. Вот, например (извините, что простенько):
"Моя тетя медсестрица, 
и работает в больнице
На четвертом этаже, *Всем пора туда уже*". 
Не говоря уже о неуместном весельи, вызванном последним предложением, бессердечные посмели даже намекнуть мне, что в городской больнице только два этажа. А может, ребенок хотел к тете сходить. Там пациенты из капельниц рыбок плели...   ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Оооооой, ну зачем же две темы в один вечер? Я уже сдох со смеху  :: )))) 
"А ЗА ЧТО-ТО ГЛАВНОЕ ЕЩЕ!!!"
Парень синеокий.
Аааааааааааааааааааа

----------


## SerbianGirl

Olja,those songs sound krasivaja but Im sure they would be even better if i could understand them  ::

----------


## Оля

> those songs sound krasivaja

 They are just VERY funny   ::

----------


## Scrabus

> Olja,those songs sound krasivaja but Im sure they would be even better if i could understand them

 Only this is not songs, just simply kids verses. Funny stuff.   ::

----------


## SerbianGirl

I am getting jealous cos you all know what they are about  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> I am getting jealous cos you all know what they are about

 The more reason to learn Russian fast!

----------


## Lampada

https://didakt-text.blogspot.com/201...-post.html?m=1  
Жил-был на свете серенький козлик 
 Эмма Мошковская

----------

